# Ashley Iles Bench Chisels - Beautiful but they will need some edge work



## GaryK

Great review! The only carving tool I have found that come ready to use are made by Flexcut.
They even include some band-aids. At least they used to.


----------



## johnjoiner

Thanks for the review, Chico.

I think I've been looking at more-or-less the same chisels, as they're sold here at toolsforworkingwood.com. There they have bubinga handles instead of boxwood.

How do yours hold an edge? How long did it take to flatten the back of that 1" chisel?


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

jj,

TheBestThings carries those chisels as well. I am convinced that the only difference is the handle I liked the London pattern handle.

As for flattening the back. I'll follow up tomorrow after I whip out my stones and get to flatening. As I think you already know, there is a difference between flat and rough and the proof is in the pudding (or on the stone)


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the excellent review Scott.


----------



## Dorje

Nice review - be sure to let us know how those edges hold up after you get them sharp and in use!


----------



## grovemadman

Nice review - It will be great to see how well they work after tuning them up.


----------



## offseid

Thanks for this review, Scott. How much are they?


----------



## Radish

Scott,
They look great. I have enjoyed the one Ashley Iles tool I owe (an oval skew). I'm sure this set will serve you well your whole life long. Here's to your next fifty!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

Eric,

The set was $185 plus $10 shipping in the continental US, (which I know doesn't help you much)

I flattened the backs this evening and updated the review above.

HTH


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

I got an email this week from Lee Richmond at The Best Things setting the record straight on one of my comments. I suppose it at least taught me not to speculate in a product review. People apparently read them 

The Best Things sells a lot of stuff you can't buy at the Borg (or anywhere else for that matter) and I really enjoy looking at and buying their products. A great service to those of us who enjoy fine tools.

So here is the quote from Lee:

. . .You wrote:
>
> "TheBestThings carries those chisels as well. I am convinced that the 
> only difference is the handle I liked the London pattern handle." 
>
> This is absolutely not true. The blades on your chisels are 3/4" 
> shorter than the American pattern chisels, which were the standard AI 
> chisel at that time, but are no longer made.
>
> The new Ashley Iles Mark 2 chisels are shorter than the original Ashley Iles chisels, as are the octagonal 
> handled chisels that you have. They are also ground a bit differently, something that I had urged them to 
> do on our special chisels, but was unable to get them to do just for us.
>
> We no longer carry the octagonal handled chisels because I don't 
> see the need for them with the MK2 chisels.
>
> Best Regards,
>

-
Lee Richmond
President
The Best Things Corporation
299 Herndon Parkway
Suite 210
Herndon, VA 20170


----------



## velo_tom

I'm a bit surprised at the photo showing the backs of these chisels. I've bought quite a number of the Ashley Iles Carving Chisels as well as several other good brands: Henry Taylor, Two Cherry's, Hirsch, and Flexcut. Ashley Iles and Flexcut are the only brands that absolutely never needed any touch up at all before using. Two Cherry's and Hirsch require minor sharpening and Henry Taylor requires significant sharpening.

I've also found that "The Best Things" offers high quality tools at a very competitive price. "Tools for Working Wood" is also a good source since it has such a wide variety of chisels and a discount if you buy six or more Ashley Iles Chisels. I've had excellent customer service from both of these places as well as Lee Valley.


----------

